# inddor/outdoor bmq



## Mojo Magnum (9 Sep 2005)

just getting ready to go for my run, and it hit me (ouch!!)

do I need indoor as well as outdoor running shoes?


----------



## Island Ryhno (9 Sep 2005)

Not really, as long as they are non marking outsoles, which most aren't right now. I would suggest bringing two pairs of runners with you, both relatively new as you will break them down quickly. Running every day is murder on shoes, alternate your pairs day by day.


----------



## MysticLies (9 Sep 2005)

most of the running you will do is done outside....so I would reccomend just getting one good pair of running shoes. the longest we ran was about 6 K or something, so maybe getting a good pair of running shoes is good, but its not a life and death matter.


----------



## Mojo Magnum (9 Sep 2005)

6k doesn't seem like much


----------



## MysticLies (9 Sep 2005)

while it was somewhat hard, I do admit 6 K isn't that much, but at that time we were doing hills(not really hills, just a change in the road elevation as our PT staff called it). How ever when we got back we had to do 20 pushups....because we got the answer to our PT staffs question wrong ;D

the hardest part about PT I will admit was when it was over...our instructors give us like 5 minutes to change from PT to Combats, and if one person was late we had like 4 minutes to change back to Pt, and then 5 minutes later to change into combats...and so on and so. lol


----------



## Mojo Magnum (15 Sep 2005)

.


----------



## grayman (15 Sep 2005)

If you think the runs are bad ............ wait tfor the 13km ruck sack march !!!!!

SOLDIER ON !!!


----------



## Mojo Magnum (15 Sep 2005)

I did some training for that today.  I walked 5k with 50lbs on my back.

up some steep hills.  wasn't too bad.   I'm a harder time getting a decent time on a 6k run.


----------



## Dakota (15 Sep 2005)

It was suggested to me that having 2 pairs of running shoes is a good investment. You don't want to put a soggy pair of shoes on the day after a wet run. I would not have thought of that but your feet are important to you and it can't hurt having a pair dry extra shoes on hand.

Keep up on the runs, but be careful not to over train either. The last thing you want to do is go to BMQ with the risk of injuring yourself.


----------



## DEVES (16 Sep 2005)

Also its a good idea to wear a good pair of cotton socks. 6k's a breeze its not like your sprinting the whole way. Your only as good as the rest of the team. Not good to stand out. 

Have fun training.


----------



## Mojo Magnum (16 Sep 2005)

Thanx for the tips guys.  No fear of standing out here.  My time for the 2.5k  and my push ups are both just above the minimum for my age group.  i still consider mysefl fortunate though.  I'm currently on pogey, so my days consist of  nothing but excercise between now and Bmq time.  

I had been running 2.5k everyday.  As of now I am moving it up to 6k.  I've had several people tell me they do not rememberr EVER running 2.5k at bmq.  Always between 5 and 6k.   

While the young guys/gals might get away with not working out at all.  I'm in my mid thirties, if I don't use it, I lose it.


----------



## grayman (16 Sep 2005)

Dont kid yourself, and dont worry there will be young kids show up on BMQ that wont even be able to walk up a flight of stairs without getting winded, I dont want to paint every young soldier with the same brush but some of the really young troops that no nothing but mommies basement and their playstation are the worse.  Physical fitness is more than just being able to run, if you are fit it will definatly help you out on ther field phase of your course, and help you stop from burning put and getting sick.


----------



## Mojo Magnum (16 Sep 2005)

Thanx for the input.   While I know I won't be setting any new records at BMQ.   From what everyone here has posted, I suspect it will all work out.  I for one have a source of motivation that the young playstation jedi   does not.

I have seen how my civie life ended.  I've been trapped in a factory for nearly ten years, surrounded by uneducated alcoholics, 6 months in a cubicle doing phone support for nextel getting paid $10 an hour to have people tell me how much of an *** I am because they didn't pay their phone bill.   And trapped in "so called " careers rich in titles and low on $$$$  thats where I was...and where I would be if not for the CF.  Whatever is waiting for me down this road.  It's already and improvement.

When I'm in basic- and then SQ -and then MOC -and then who knows where -and my drill Instructor screams "You Worthless Maggott!!!!"   I will hear "You are a Government Employeee with full benefits who gets paid to work out everyday and who will retire in twenty five years with a full pension and the option to renew or stay on and increase your pension!!!!"""

Hoo aaahhh


----------



## grayman (17 Sep 2005)

Your halfway there you already got a positive attitude above all else thats one of the most important things to have during a course like BMQ. The only thing I warn you of is trying to deal with the teenage attitudes and there will be some, but if you've already got kids this should be no problem.
SOLDIER ON!!!


----------



## Bradboy (17 Sep 2005)

HEY! Us young pups are not all "playstaion jedi's" that you so rudely speak of. I'm 20 years old and am just as motivated as anyone I'll be attending BMQ with. Glad to hear you're steppin' up your running Mojo, I'll need the competition! Ahaha no j/k, I'm not there to compete with anyone. Except other platoons! But anyways my point is you can be rest assured that us young "playstation jedi's" (or most of us anyway) will be ready to rock n' roll with the rest of you. Just make sure you move to the inside when I pass you on the track! Cheers.


----------



## Mojo Magnum (17 Sep 2005)

Move to the inside?  Screw that, I'll be hanging on with boths hands. and let you pull me around.   Hell, maybe I'll even jump on your shoulders. ;D


----------



## Bradboy (17 Sep 2005)

Anything to get one of my fellow platoon mates across the finish line! You goin to Borden or St. Jean Mojo?


----------



## Mojo Magnum (17 Sep 2005)

St. Jean
Oct 3


----------



## grayman (17 Sep 2005)

Bradboy I stated earlier I wasnt trying to paint every new recruit with a broad brush, but I guarantee you will see it on your course, there is always at least one kid that has had everything done for him before they join the army, no fault of their own, but for some it is their first time away from home, first time they have had to fend for themselves.


----------



## Bradboy (17 Sep 2005)

Tru dat. But they have to start somewhere right? Maybe we should give these kids a chance before we automatically assume that they will fail. If they're anything like me, they learn their lessons the hard way. So if they have indeed been lacking on the PT in preparation for basic, then they're gonna find out real quick what the consequences are. As for the teenage attitudes, I don't plan on putting up with that nonsense (although I have caught myself having one from time to time). I don't plan on looking down on anyone during my basic training because in order for us to be successful, we are all going to have to have respect for each other. Cheers.


----------

